# Great day on the beach



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got down to the beach around noon on Saturday to try our luck. Tossed out 2 rods with half crab and immediately hooked up with a nice drum. A few minuets later the other rod went off with another drum. We caught a few more, than both rods went off with a double hook up. While unhooking the double, a gentleman walked up who was fishing a little ways down from us to ask if we were having any luck. I told him what we were catching and invited him and his family to come fish with us, since we were on some good fish. Within minuets of them setting up we were all catching fish. The highlight of the day was watching his daughter smiling from ear to ear every time she got a fish. It's a wonderful feeling to see people smiling and laughing, and knowing you helped make it happen.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good day bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Dang!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Save some of that Mojo for January 7th!


----------



## fishorgolf (Aug 13, 2005)

What an awesome day. Thank you for sharing your knowledge. The girls and I had such a great time. It is going to be hard to live up to the standard you set.

Merry Christmas & have a great seminar. Those in attendance are in for a treat.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The best part about using live crab and jumbo eating shrimp for bait, is the fact that you can eat what's left over. We've been feasting over a hour on boiled crab, shrimp, sausage, corn, and taters. Great meal to end a great weekend.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Fantastic report.A big thanks for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

This is just a preview of what to expect at the seminar on Jan.7th.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!



Robert...


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkum, where you get live crab this time of year?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Sharkum, where you get live crab this time of year?


Anywhere you get them any other time of the year. I usually get mine at the seafood markets in Seabrook or Boyds in Texas City. Sometimes the Asian markets will carry them. Just call around until you find a place that has them. I actually caught almost 2 dozen in my crab trap.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great post, the smile on the young girl tells the story!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> Great post, the smile on the young girl tells the story!


x2...green for the grin on the kid's face....:cheers:


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

nothing can beat that look on a kids face.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Of course the day u planned to give us some of your trade secrets I should be blessed my forth baby thanks a lot   lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Where are you getting your crab this time of year?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

hate23putt said:


> Where are you getting your crab this time of year?


Anywhere you get them any other time of the year. I usually get mine at the seafood markets in Seabrook or Boyds in Texas City. Sometimes the Asian markets will carry them. Just call around until you find a place that has them. I actually caught almost 2 dozen in my crab trap.


----------

